# Manager e tutto il resto



## Tebe (5 Settembre 2012)

Mi sono svegliata male. Avevo già la rogna addosso.
Oggi giornata con avvocato e varie rotture di coglioni del flap, quindi...
In cucina Mattia era già pronto con il caffè, da cacciarmi direttamente in gola modello drogata.
-Che occhi hai?-
-Allergia..-- ho boffonchiato scacciando gattacci dal tavolo.
-Allergia a che? Sono gonfi come zampogne.-
-Lo so grazie. Allergia all'ombretto nero che uso.-
-ma non l'hai mai fatta...-
-No, ma ho cambiato marca. E comunque prima o poi faccio sempre allergia ai pigmenti neri.-
-Si però...-
-Hai rotto il cazzo Mattia.-
-Ok.-

Poi scappata veloce in ufficio. Poi dall'avvocato.
Due chiacchiere, almeno qualche risata e poi.
Mio padre. E si. Lui. Al cell.
E' nel suo periodo _genitorite._ E mi chiama quasi tutti i giorni. Io non rispondo ovvio. Non mi piace che mi stia addosso. 
Gli ho risposto. Due parole proprio.
-Si sto bene papà. Si sono tranquilla. Si sono dall'avvocato. Si ovvio che lo paghi tu, e vorrei anche vedere. No papà. Non ho tempo. No. Ciao devo andare.-

E poi le robe con il flap. Che mi pesano all'infinito.
E mentre ero dai vigili, Mattia mi chiama
-Dove sei?-
-Dai vigili, ma ho finito. Tutto bene? hai la voce strana.-
-Ma sai quella gran troia cosa ha fatto?-
-Chi è la gran troia? A si, la tua ex. No, cosa ha fatto oggi?-
-Mi ha fatto fare il cazziatone dal capo galattico! Ma è veramente una merda disumana!-
-Perchè il cazziatone?-
-perchè ero in pausa pranzo e ha avuto un imprevisto in ufficio e visto che è assolutamente sottodimensionata cerebralmente e non in grado di fare un cazzo di niente, non riusciva a gestire una cosa che anche un imbecille sarebbe riuscito e mi ha chiamato. Io come ti ho detto ero in pausa pranzo e vedendo che era lei non avevo proprio voglia di risponderle, ma zero voglia, quindi ho fatto finta di niente. E lei sai cosa ha fatto eh? Lo sai? ha chiamato il capo galattico piagnucolando come una vera stronza che io non le rispondevo al cellulare! ma si può?-
-.............-
-Lo so che sei senza parole, lo so, pure io. Ma dimmi se sta demente mi deve stare in mezzo ai coglioni tutti i santi della giorni della mia vita. Tutti. Minchia una maledizione.-
-............-
-Tu tutto bene Tebe? Devo andare ciao.-
Ho fissato il cellulare e ho preso un lungo. Lunghissimo respiro.
Poi sono arrivata al flap, ho fatto il crotalo nel forum e dopo un pò guardo il cellulare, scoprendo un messaggio non letto.
Apro.

_Sono riuscito a fare il primo bagno....finalmente. Dedicato a.....
_
Ho sorriso come un idiota invornita.
Manager.
Mi ha mandato un sms. Porca troia, tanto per non essere volgari.
Non credevo. Ero pronta a giurare che in queste tre settimane non.
E invece eccolo lì.
Una cosa grande per lui. Una cosa che ha fatto mentre era con la sua famiglia. 
Non doveva farla. 
Io lo so che mi pensa. Lo so. Anche io lo penso. Ma con sciallanza.
No. Non c'era bisogno. Non ne ho bisogno. Nel senso.
Sono un pò piombata in una specie di...di...non so. 
Insomma. Se io gli mando un sms, come è successo nelle mie vacanze, glielo mando in modo tebano. Easy. Svolazzante. Irriverente. Senza implicazioni dietro e poi, non mi devo nascondere per farlo, Mattia non si permette di chiedermi con chi mando sms. Come io non lo faccio con lui.
Ma Manager, che non manda sms perchè è mostro, lui per mandarmelo deve allontanarsi. Deve pensarci prima. calmare le paturnie da fedele. Da uno che mentre mi bacia tutta in motel come se avesse tra le mani la Venere (rachitica) che esce dalle acque mi dice -Troppo stress tradire. Troppo. Non ho il fisico. Solo tu sarai. Solo tu.-
Insomma. 
Mi ha mandato un sms. 
E leggevo nei puntini di sospensione l'invito a rispondere, perchè poteva.
E ho pensato a lui nella sua interezza di uomo con famiglia. 
Era ancora in spiaggia? da solo? A prendere il sole? Oppure era in albergo. Oppure...
pensieri. Un sacco di pensieri davvero. Che mi suggerivano che quell'sms era sbagliato.
Per assurdo più del motel.
Anzi. Il motel non mi sembra per un cazzo sbagliato se devo essere sincera.
Ma l'sms si. 

Non ho risposto. Ma ero ancora li che lo guardavo e mi facevo mille fisime quando.
Di nuovo Mattia.
-Dimmi...-
-Sono a casa, vuoi che venga da te al Flap?-
-No, chiudo prima. Piove.-
-Ok...ho steso la lavatrice....Come mai hai comprato delle culotte?-
-Erano in offerta e mi piacevano. Che domanda è? -
-Non hai mai comprato delle culotte.-
-Ho capito. Erano in offerta. Scusa ma qual'è il problema?-
-Hai l'amante a cui piacciono le culotte?-
Mi sono sentita...infiammare. Culotte. Manager. Non ci avevo pensato. Slurp. Non ci avevo pensato.
-Comunque ti stanno male. Donano solo a quelle con qualche curva.-

Ora qui.
Sul divano. Indecisa se farmi un caffè o un caffè.
Nervosa si.
Non ho nemmeno cancellato il messaggio di Man.
E' sotto falso nome ovvio ed è un sms innocente.

Bah...io speravo davvero che non si facesse sentire.
Sembro presuntuosa lo so, magari do troppa valenza a questo fatto.
Semplicemente voleva dedicarmi il suo primo bagno senza tante stronzate.








Manager mi ha mandato un sms!



































TEBE, CRESCI!


No Min, no!


----------



## erab (5 Settembre 2012)

:blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5571 ha detto:
			
		

> :blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu:


sono d'accordo, bell'orsacchiotto


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

sono d'accordo con voi.
Man è preso male


----------



## Cattivik (6 Settembre 2012)

_"-Ok...ho steso la lavatrice...."_

Dunque... o hai uno stendino molto molto robusto tipo fune teleferica e dei moschettoni al posto delle mollette... oppure mi sa che ti conviene passare a comprare uno stendino nuovo...

Oppure Mattia da dato un cazzotto alla lavatrice... e l'ha stesa... al che passa in farmacia a prendere pomate e bende.

In ogni caso al regazzo serve un bel corso di economia domestica...

Cattivik

P.S. Beato Manager che quando fa il bagno è solo in mare... sai io se vedessi una pinna spuntare dall'acqua scapperei fuori...


----------



## kikko64 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5576 ha detto:
			
		

> sono d'accordo con voi.
> Man è preso male


Eh sì ... effettivamente ... non c'è dubbio ... è Manager quello preso male ... :inlove:


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

ma io non sono presa male. Mi ha fatto piacere che mi abbia mandato un sms ma non era indispensabile e tutto sommato mah...avrei preferito non me lo mandasse sempre per la questione che lui è mostro freddo e insensibile nel mio immaginario erotico.

Il problema è che non ci pensavo, ma l'sms mi ha fatto di nuovo sbarellare l'ormone perchè me lo sono visto nuotare come un delfino (lui è un ex nuotatore agonistco) con quelle spalle grosse, i capelli corti chiari, e poi steso al sole, tutto spalmato d'olio, e poi abbronzato e poi con me sopra altrettanto unta d'olio che gli tiro giù il costume strusciandomi tutta con la pelle calda del sole e...












Ecco. Ho l'ormone impazzito.
Ma porc...


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5571 ha detto:
			
		

> :blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu:


Quoto.


----------



## kikko64 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5579 ha detto:
			
		

> ma io non sono presa male. Mi ha fatto piacere che mi abbia mandato un sms ma non era indispensabile e tutto sommato mah...avrei preferito non me lo mandasse sempre per la questione che lui è mostro freddo e insensibile nel mio immaginario erotico.
> 
> Il problema è che non ci pensavo, ma l'sms mi ha fatto di nuovo sbarellare l'ormone perchè me lo sono visto nuotare come un delfino (lui è un ex nuotatore agonistco) con quelle spalle grosse, i capelli corti chiari, e poi steso al sole, tutto spalmato d'olio, e poi abbronzato e poi con me sopra altrettanto unta d'olio che gli tiro giù il costume strusciandomi tutta con la pelle calda del sole e...
> 
> ...


Ecco vedi ... ma è mai possibile che noi uomini veniamo fraintesi anche quando vi diamo ragione ?? 

Piccola lezione sul maschio-pensiero :
- Se diciamo NO vuol dire NO
- Se diciamo Sì vuol dire Sì
- Se vi diciamo che siete belle vuol dire che siete belle (ai nostri occhi)
-  e via di seguito ...

Quindi se Manager Ti scrive che ti sta dedicando una nuotata vuol dire che ti sta dedicando una ... NUOTATA ... punto.

Se poi basta così poco per farti impazzire l'ormone ... allora sappi che stasera ti dedicherò i miei soliti 40 km in bici ...


----------



## erab (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5579 ha detto:
			
		

> ma io non sono presa male. Mi ha fatto piacere che mi abbia mandato un sms ma non era indispensabile e tutto sommato mah...avrei preferito non me lo mandasse sempre per la questione che lui è mostro freddo e insensibile nel mio immaginario erotico.
> 
> Il problema è che non ci pensavo, ma l'sms mi ha fatto di nuovo sbarellare l'ormone perchè me lo sono visto nuotare come un delfino (lui è un ex nuotatore agonistco) *con quelle spalle grosse, i capelli corti chiari, e poi steso al sole, tutto spalmato d'olio*, e poi abbronzato e poi con me sopra altrettanto unta d'olio che gli tiro giù il costume strusciandomi tutta con la pelle calda del sole e...
> 
> ...



sembra la descrizione di un dugongo spiaggiato (e con questo l'ormone tabano lo
rimandiamo a nanna )


----------



## Nameless (6 Settembre 2012)

kikko64;bt5578 ha detto:
			
		

> Eh sì ... effettivamente ... non c'è dubbio ... è Manager quello preso male ... :inlove:


concordo... altro che "ormone" impazzito


----------



## Salomè (6 Settembre 2012)

immagino già i programmi di stasera con Mattia :scopa:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

erab;bt5571 ha detto:
			
		

> :blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu:


quoto


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2012)

Posso dire che questo è il primo post di tutta la saga Tebe / Manager che un pò mi ha infastidito ? Il primo post in cui forse, per un microsecondo hai tradito il codice Tradi-deontologico della Tebe diversamente fedele che mi ero fatto in testa ? Se vuoi ti spiego pure il perchè


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Tubarao;bt5591 ha detto:
			
		

> Posso dire che questo è il primo post di tutta la saga Tebe / Manager che un pò mi ha infastidito ? Il primo post in cui forse, per un microsecondo hai tradito il codice Tradi-deontologico della Tebe diversamente fedele che mi ero fatto in testa ? Se vuoi ti spiego pure il perchè


tutta orecchie


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2012)

Premetto che sono tutte sensazioni che ho avuto leggendo e quindi molto personali e di conseguenza anche molto opinabili 
La telefonata con Mattia. Il discorso sulle coulotte. Parlavi con lui e pensavi a Manager, parlavi con Mattia e slurpavi al pensiero di te, manager e le coulotte. Bho, per la prima volta mi è dispiaciuto per Mattia, molto di più rispetto a quando hai parlato delle ore di motel con manager o dei soffocotti nel suo ufficio mannaro. Ma tranquilla  Che sono strano lo so da un pezzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Tubarao;bt5593 ha detto:
			
		

> Premetto che sono tutte sensazioni che ho avuto leggendo e quindi molto personali e di conseguenza anche molto opinabili
> La telefonata con Mattia. Il discorso sulle coulotte. Parlavi con lui e pensavi a Manager, parlavi con Mattia e slurpavi al pensiero di te, manager e le coulotte. Bho, per la prima volta mi è dispiaciuto per Mattia, molto di più rispetto a quando hai parlato delle ore di motel con manager o dei soffocotti nel suo ufficio mannaro. Ma tranquilla  Che sono strano lo so da un pezzo.


era la stessa nota che suonava stonata pure a me... siamo strani in due


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5594 ha detto:
			
		

> era la stessa nota che suonava stonata pure a me... siamo strani in due


tre


----------



## erab (6 Settembre 2012)

quattro


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Tubarao;bt5593 ha detto:
			
		

> Premetto che sono tutte sensazioni che ho avuto leggendo e quindi molto personali e di conseguenza anche molto opinabili
> La telefonata con Mattia. Il discorso sulle coulotte. Parlavi con lui e pensavi a Manager, parlavi con Mattia e slurpavi al pensiero di te, manager e le coulotte. Bho, per la prima volta mi è dispiaciuto per Mattia, molto di più rispetto a quando hai parlato delle ore di motel con manager o dei soffocotti nel suo ufficio mannaro. Ma tranquilla  Che sono strano lo so da un pezzo.


mi sono riletta.
E' stato Mattia che mi ha fatto pensare a manager con sta fisima delle mutande.
Perchè in effetti manager è il mio pseudo amante e pensare che io possa cambiare intimo per lui mi ha fatto sorridere e poi si, ok, il porno in testa, ma sono pure tre settimane che non lo vedo.
Non ci sto pensando romanticamente, ma proprio carnalmente.



mi starò innamorando?:scared:


impossibile.
Sono in una botte di ferro.
NiK amore segreto ha detto _che se mai _ci conosceremo biblicamente dimentico tutto.




e chi si loda si imbroda


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Cattivik;bt5577 ha detto:
			
		

> _"-Ok...ho steso la lavatrice...."_
> 
> Dunque... o hai uno stendino molto molto robusto tipo fune teleferica e dei moschettoni al posto delle mollette... oppure mi sa che ti conviene passare a comprare uno stendino nuovo...
> 
> ...


minchia che bastardo che sei!

Povero mattia dai...


----------



## Eliade (6 Settembre 2012)

Tubarao;bt5593 ha detto:
			
		

> Premetto che sono tutte sensazioni che ho avuto leggendo e quindi molto personali e di conseguenza anche molto opinabili
> La telefonata con Mattia. Il discorso sulle coulotte. Parlavi con lui e pensavi a Manager, parlavi con Mattia e slurpavi al pensiero di te, manager e le coulotte. Bho, per la prima volta mi è dispiaciuto per Mattia, molto di più rispetto a quando hai parlato delle ore di motel con manager o dei soffocotti nel suo ufficio mannaro. Ma tranquilla  Che sono strano lo so da un pezzo.


Vado a memoria...non mi sembra sia la prima volta.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

ok ma se anche fosse la terza o la quarta vi sentite di dire che ho gli atteggiamenti di una invornita con il sentimento?
Ora va bene tutto, ma sono tre settimane che non lo vedo, mi sembra essere piuttosto scialla. Mi ha mandato un sms...


Minkia...


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Perchè i tuoi blog sono pieni di commenti, e gli altri no?


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo;bt5603 ha detto:
			
		

> Perchè i tuoi blog sono pieni di commenti, e gli altri no?


.....tu mi sembri un pò riposseduto ultimamente.....mi fai quasi paura fifa.

La mia teoria è che sono "pieni" di commenti perchè questo non lo vedo come un blog. Lo vedo come un circolo bar un pò anni 40, dove i soliti noti arrivano per prendere qualcosa da bere e scambiano due chiacchiere con chi sta dietro il banco, ovvero io.
Un posto dove dire Ok, stacco la spina cerebrale 10 minuti e vado da tebe, per dire due stronzate, o anche la propria opinione.
Un posto libero, dove si può cazzeggiare o anche no.


Secondo te perchè invece?

E' solo la soap opera Manager Tebina?


----------



## kikko64 (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5604 ha detto:
			
		

> .....tu mi sembri un pò riposseduto ultimamente.....mi fai quasi paura fifa.
> 
> La mia teoria è che sono "pieni" di commenti perchè questo non lo vedo come un blog. Lo vedo come un circolo bar un pò anni 40, dove i soliti noti arrivano per prendere qualcosa da bere e scambiano due chiacchiere con chi sta dietro il banco, ovvero io.
> Un posto dove dire Ok, stacco la spina cerebrale 10 minuti e vado da tebe, per dire due stronzate, o anche la propria opinione.
> ...


Mi piace il concetto del "bar anni 40" ... se poi consideri che io non ho mai frequentato i bar ... questo lo frequento proprio per il motivo che sottolinei Tu ... e poi c'è una barista gnoccolona, simpatica ed pure un po' zoccola !! :mrgreen:

Io comunque preferisco i (purtroppo rari) post in cui non parli di Manager ... sarà invidia ??


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

kikko64;bt5605 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi piace il concetto del "bar anni 40" ... se poi consideri che io non ho mai frequentato i bar ... questo lo frequento proprio per il motivo che sottolinei Tu ... e poi c'è una barista gnoccolona, simpatica ed *pure un po' zoccola !! :mrgreen:*
> 
> Io comunque preferisco i (purtroppo rari) post in cui non parli di Manager ... sarà invidia ??


Adulatore...flapflap.

Non sei l'unico che preferisce i post senza manager.
A tal proposito Nik amore segreto sostiene che il blog è letto praticamente solo per il sesso che ci metto e ovviamente per manager.

Io non sono d'accordo. Certo è ANCHE questo, ma ad oggi non sento questo blog come solo il buco della serratura (brillantinata)  dove guardare due amanti.

Credo che sia davvero diventato a prescindere da Manager, un posticino dove parlare di tutto in modo leggero.





Lo so.
Sono una zoccoletta egocentrica
:blank:

mi leggete e commentate solo per il sesso.

Fottetevi

:blank::blank:

sono come la nonna di melissa P.
Cento colpi di pipini (che vorrei prendere) prima di andare a dormire

Rifottetevi

fff::blank::blank::blank:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5604 ha detto:
			
		

> .....tu mi sembri un pò riposseduto ultimamente.....mi fai quasi paura fifa.
> 
> La mia teoria è che sono "pieni" di commenti perchè questo non lo vedo come un blog. Lo vedo come un circolo bar un pò anni 40, dove i soliti noti arrivano per prendere qualcosa da bere e scambiano due chiacchiere con chi sta dietro il banco, ovvero io.
> Un posto dove dire Ok, stacco la spina cerebrale 10 minuti e vado da tebe, per dire due stronzate, o anche la propria opinione.
> ...


E brava, hai girato la frittata  , ma stavolta non rispondo, quando sono posseduto, non sono veramente me stesso, e dovrò abituarmi ad essere posseduto  , e fino a quando non mi abituerò ( cioè mai) non avrai risposta/e.

Per me un cocktail moolto alcolico grazie.

Ma secondo te, si crea invidia se, uno ha pochi commenti e l'altro no?

Spetta sto modificando.

No, la soap opera tra te e manager è gradevole da leggere, con Mattia molto divertente, ma la vera motivazione sta nello sbavare e non aver quel coraggio per provarci :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5606 ha detto:
			
		

> Adulatore...flapflap.
> 
> Non sei l'unico che preferisce i post senza manager.
> A tal proposito Nik amore segreto sostiene che il blog è letto praticamente solo per il *sesso* che ci metto e ovviamente per *manager*.
> ...


il tuo Nick ammmmore segreto ti stava pigliando in giro, mi pare evidente:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo;bt5607 ha detto:
			
		

> E brava, hai girato la frittata  , ma stavolta non rispondo, quando sono posseduto, non sono veramente me stesso, e dovrò abituarmi ad essere posseduto  , e fino a quando non mi abituerò ( cioè mai) non avrai risposta/e.
> 
> Per me un cocktail moolto alcolico grazie.
> 
> ...


ma che frittata Clà! Guarda che ti posseggo io e poi son affaracci tuoi.
Ti arestano per vagabondaggio.
No secondo me non crea invidia perchè i blog sono tutti diversi e scritti in maniera diversa.
io scrivo comunicativamente, per cui viene naturale postare un commento.
Il blog di Min hai quasi paura ad entrarci (ti lovvo Min)
Il blog di leda...che commenti?
Li pensi e basta.
Il blog di Sbri è un altro salotto, ma scrive poco mannaggia a lei.



sul neretto....
*COSO esci dal corpo di Ultimo SUBITO!*


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5609 ha detto:
			
		

> il tuo Nick ammmmore segreto ti stava pigliando in giro, mi pare evidente:rotfl::rotfl:



Legge solo gli incipit del blog e i titoli, niente altro.
Però è convinto di avere ragione.:mrgreen:
E'...è....proprio un niK tutto d'un pezzo _love love love_

Diteglielo, anzi scrivetelo, che non è una questione SOLO di sesso.
Anche se Ultimo millanta sbavamenti.

Ma come fai a sbavare sulle pagine di sesso come le scrivo io, dai!
Clà, ti tocchi mentre leggi?
In ufficio?
Cioè...sbavi e ti smanetti  alla scrivania?
E se arriva qualcuno?
E poi quando hem...raggiungi la _gioia_ rotfl::rotfl come fai?
Tipo idrante?
Sullo schermo?
Ti metti il preservativo prima così rimane tutto pulito?
Chiami la segretaria?

come fai eh?
come fai come fai?eh? eh' eh?







:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5612 ha detto:
			
		

> Legge solo gli incipit del blog e i titoli, niente altro.
> Però è convinto di avere ragione.:mrgreen:
> E'...è....proprio un niK tutto d'un pezzo _love love love_
> 
> ...


ehmm... ma non è che poi... ti do la zappa sui piedini?


----------



## Tebe (7 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5613 ha detto:
			
		

> ehmm... ma non è che poi... ti do la zappa sui piedini?


ma no, ormai ha già capito che sono proprio scema e millanto scopate intergalattiche che non ci sono....
Tranquilla.
Ha detto che non mi trova bella o sexy ma

psionicamente e cerebralmente stimolante






In sostanza non gli piacciono le rachitiche e le micro tette, quindi se la gioca sulla mia vivida intelligenza.



Min zitta


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5611 ha detto:
			
		

> ma che frittata Clà! Guarda che ti posseggo io e poi son affaracci tuoi.
> Ti arestano per vagabondaggio.
> No secondo me non crea invidia perchè i blog sono tutti diversi e scritti in maniera diversa.
> io scrivo comunicativamente, per cui viene naturale postare un commento.
> ...


Bhe... se mi possiedi fisicamente, allora il gioco è aperto a tutto, e sento di poterne anche uscire vittorioso. ( Chi non lo scriverebbe.) Se parli di altro, ne esci vittoriosa tu. 

Per il resto, belle risposte. Tebe on Tebina on line. Del resto se commento le risposte che ci ottengo?


----------



## Ultimo (7 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5612 ha detto:
			
		

> Legge solo gli incipit del blog e i titoli, niente altro.
> Però è convinto di avere ragione.:mrgreen:
> E'...è....proprio un niK tutto d'un pezzo _love love love_
> 
> ...


1) Convinto delle bave, anzi convintissimo:carneval:

2) No, non mi tocco in ufficio mentre leggo. 

4) Come sopra.

Etc.....



Chiudo l'ufficio, non metto preservativo e chi s'è visto s'è visto, in tutti i sensi.:carneval:


----------

